# Wyoming Badger



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Just finished this one.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice looking critter!


----------



## fcap60 (Jul 18, 2015)

very nice work. Congrats


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

looks great!!


----------



## ndbowhunter716 (May 23, 2020)

That is a beautiful badger mount! It's tough to beat the softness of fully prime badger. My favorite winter fur hat is badger. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## dusterdemon (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## KayPo (Jul 14, 2021)

That is amazing! 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

KayPo said:


> That is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Tman21 (Aug 7, 2012)

That is neat! I have a badger den under my stand this year and have been contemplating... most likely I will let it live. It's fun to watch!


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Looks like you’re smashing it!!!!👍🏼


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome! A badger is definitely on the bucket list


----------

